# Please tell me about OBS project



## RedditRook (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi I'm university student in south korea and learning about open source project
so I found an OBS project looking for several open source projects and wonder about the obs project.
tell me about the obs project if you have time.

ps.I'm not good at english so I used an English translator so English maybe strange


----------



## R1CH (Dec 10, 2017)

What do you want to know? Please try to be more specific.


----------



## RedditRook (Dec 11, 2017)

R1CH said:


> What do you want to know? Please try to be more specific.


R1CH Thank you mention.
First, why did you decide to make OBS project? and Second Which age bracket do you think will use this also why do you think so?


----------



## R1CH (Dec 11, 2017)

Jim is the creator of OBS. He started the project in 2012 because there was very little free software to do live streaming with video mixing / scene composition at the time. You can read about the origins at https://www.reddit.com/r/starcraft/comments/z58e9/i_made_a_streaming_application_so_i_could_stream/

I think most people who use OBS are in the 13-24 range, as it is heavily used by gamers to stream on Twitch and record videos YouTube and video games are usually more popular among young people. There are users across all ages though, some people use it for recording school lessons, church services, etc.


----------



## RedditRook (Dec 14, 2017)

R1CH said:


> Jim is the creator of OBS. He started the project in 2012 because there was very little free software to do live streaming with video mixing / scene composition at the time. You can read about the origins at https://www.reddit.com/r/starcraft/comments/z58e9/i_made_a_streaming_application_so_i_could_stream/
> 
> I think most people who use OBS are in the 13-24 range, as it is heavily used by gamers to stream on Twitch and record videos YouTube and video games are usually more popular among young people. There are users across all ages though, some people use it for recording school lessons, church services, etc.


Thank you


----------

